# Reheating cooked minced beef from the freezer?



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone microwave their pre-cooked mince, straight from the freezer? I'm hoping I can reheat frozen portions in the microwave (in a freezer bag) just like rice, for quick meals. Can't find any info on whether it's safe, so thought I'd ask if anyone has done it and lived?!


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

I do it with spag bol, chilli etc just use the defrost function on your microwave


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

all the time dude.

I always cook enough for about 8 meals in one sitting to last over the next 2 or 3 weeks.

Makes life and eating good so much more easier


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

What about cooked chicken?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> What about cooked chicken?


same..It's fine


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> same..It's fine


good to know!! Cheers mate


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

As long as its frozen fairly soon once cooled after cooking and ensure its cooked hot enough all through,

Rice grows bacteria if it's not refrigerated or frozen soon once cooked that's why they say u shouldn't reheat rice


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

It posted twice for some reason


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Cheers fellas, just need a bigger freezer now :laugh:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cant beat a reheated chicken curry with fried rice from the chinese though lol


----------

